
A 100 year old paper article about climate change - cel1ne
https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/6fwzbr/a_100_year_old_paper_article_about_climate_change/?st=J3O55OQQ&sh=1909f41a
======
qubex
Apparently of Kiwi origin. Fascinating to see that the Chinese were already
setting the grounds for their climate changing hoax. ;)

------
pyroinferno
Interesting, this was also around the time when people were predicting a new
ice age due to "global cooling".

